# Hello everyone



## Jerold Vince (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello peeps ! wassup


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 5, 2019)

I hate Peeps!


----------



## petro (Jan 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I hate Peeps!


Chinese toxic waste with a sugary coating.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 5, 2019)

petro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Peeps!
> ...



How do those even get approved for sale as food?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2019)

@LucyHamilton  I immediately thought of you.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


C'mon, they're GOOD.  And video I just posted not withstanding, 5 secs in the micro and they get nice and toasty-ish without the campfire.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2019)

Jerold Vince said:


> Hello peeps ! wassup


Hi, Jerold.  Sorry to get distracted on your thread, but Peeps are serious business.  
Hope you enjoy it here.  You sure signed in at an ungodly hour.  We welcome you wholeheartedly to our political forum, where connoisseurs (Jesus that's hard to spell) jump to critique all the sale items at the Dollar Store.
Hope you're a lib, but we'll take you however you come.
Have a donut and make yourself comfy.


----------



## Jerold Vince (Jan 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Shit happens


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 5, 2019)

Word...

Wassup!

Our gracious hostess provided the donuts but no coffee or tea...

Welcome to USMB


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 5, 2019)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Our gracious hostess provided the donuts but no coffee or tea...



  Please let me provide the liquid refreshments...


----------



## beautress (Jan 11, 2019)

Jerold Vince said:


> Hello peeps ! wassup


Welcome to USMB, Jerold. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2019)

'Sup Poopsies!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jan 11, 2019)

Jerold Vince said:


> Hello peeps ! wassup


Wassup? Front wheel of course


----------



## MarissaWilkins (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi to all.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 9, 2019)

OldLady said:


> @LucyHamilton  I immediately thought of you.


Man, nightmares.

Oh And Hello New USMB Member!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 9, 2019)

MarissaWilkins said:


> Hi to all.


Hi, Marissa!  Glad you've decided to speak to us after all this time. With all the sugar already in this thread, I think I'll offer you something different.  





Enjoy yourself here!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2019)

Meet the unofficial USMB mascot!


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The consumer averages an age of five years old.
Not counting gummy grandpeeps. 

Welcome Jerold. Good place to stick around.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2019)

MarissaWilkins said:


> Hi to all.


Welcome MarissaWilkins. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 9, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Our gracious hostess provided the donuts but no coffee or tea...
> ...


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Damn, dude.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...




I have been to a couple of swimming holes in my life, but this one takes the cake...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I hate Peeps!



They are cute Fed Ex them to me. I no not that you eat them, so cute to eat instead of this Fed Ex and I give to my kidlets to play with


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 10, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I hate Peeps!
> ...



Nasty sticky sugary wtf bunnies?

Is Easter this Sunday? Today?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 10, 2019)

Jerold Vince said:


> Hello peeps ! wassup



Hello. I hope that you are NOT a Vegan. And that is all, except this I add:

*FUCK VEGAN! EAT BACON!*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It is Easter Mr. Marion? Excellent


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



I was an early swimmer aged two years in age, also Kid A and Kid B and Kid C and Kid D also early swimmers.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 10, 2019)

Lucy doesn't have the eggs this year at least!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy doesn't have the eggs this year at least!



Hmmmm


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 10, 2019)

This is the day to commemorate Jesus Christ rising from the grave after dying for our sins.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 10, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was an early swimmer, too. I jumped in the pool but I had my cousins to watch me. I actually did OK. I swear I could have made it to the steps without my cousins helping me. They didn't even really help me, there were just making sure I stayed above water. I was young. Holy fuck it's been a long time since I've said that.


----------



## DavidCarruthers (Mar 11, 2019)

Jerold Vince said:


> Hello peeps ! wassup


Hello
I am good 
And you?


----------



## Jananii (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello guys,
hope you are doing great.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2019)

DavidCarruthers said:


> Jerold Vince said:
> 
> 
> > Hello peeps ! wassup
> ...


Hello David! and Welcome Jananii!
I've never had to do a buffet before.  Have a snack and make yourselves at home.  USMB is a fun place to explore.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...







And to you and the alphabet kids!


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2019)

DavidCarruthers said:


> Jerold Vince said:
> 
> 
> > Hello peeps ! wassup
> ...


Welcome to USMB, DavidCarruthers. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2019)

Jananii said:


> Hello guys,
> hope you are doing great.



Welcome to USMB, Jananii. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DavidCarruthers said:
> 
> 
> > Jerold Vince said:
> ...



   Looks better than the Jim Jones Kool aid lay out....or does it.


----------



## beautress (Mar 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DavidCarruthers said:
> ...


I thought it looked beautiful. OldLady is a gracious and classy hostess. Her flair for good nutrition and beautiful surroundings is out of this world.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DavidCarruthers said:
> ...



*"Looks better than the Jim Jones Kool aid lay out....or does it."*






^^^^ Do _not _eat the peaches the Jim Jones Kool Aid is in_ them_ so you have been warned


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 18, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DavidCarruthers said:
> 
> 
> > Jerold Vince said:
> ...



A spread like that would make mdk proud.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DavidCarruthers said:
> ...



  In a flaming sort of way?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 18, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I was thinking more "elegant", I try to stay away from certain things. mdk is pretty mellow and funny compared to many other posters here.

I wouldn't call him names that I would others because they're assholes and he's not. I like mdk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 18, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



   MDK is alright.
I just enjoy messing with him.


----------

